# Hard to find parts?



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone know where I could find parts for some cars? I have looked on lucky bobs, ho slot car racing and ebay. Im trying to hunt down tyco fast traxx parts. The wheels and tracks. Im hitting road blocks everywhere I look. I can find hopper parts which use the same chassis but no fast traxx stuff. I need two sets of rears and fronts wheels and tracks. Anyone know where else to look?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Honda had two for sale. I think. Try tub track on e- bay. fcb


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I got all three that honda had and they all have tires.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> Anyone know where I could find parts for some cars? I have looked on lucky bobs, ho slot car racing and ebay. Im trying to hunt down tyco fast traxx parts. The wheels and tracks. Im hitting road blocks everywhere I look. I can find hopper parts which use the same chassis but no fast traxx stuff. I need two sets of rears and fronts wheels and tracks. Anyone know where else to look?


hey Taz,
i'm working on making replacement tracks 4 the fast traxx....
still got some bugs 2 work out, but w/ send u some w/ i have 'em
fairly well working...

don't hold yer breath..been working on this on/off 4 about 3 months now :freak:

Bubba 123


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

thats cool bubba


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Tazman,

I just picked up 2 fast traxx slot cars last friday in the junk bin at my Value Village (score!!) while the treads were missing from both, the wheels are intact, and the chrome on 'em is even in good shape!

I've taken off one set of wheels to replace them with some fancy steelies off a maisto, and tossed 'em in my parts box, but I can't see ever needing them again - I also removed the bodies (both in good shape with antennas intact - the yellow one has a bent wing) and they're sitting with the wheels. 

Were you looking for just the wheels or the entire rear axle assembly? If it's just the wheels you're welcome to 'em! (I've got those steelies with wide whites rolling on that out-sized rear gear and axle that comes on the fast traxx). I'll be doing the same thing with the second car as well, so I've actually got the 2 sets of wheels you wanted if you want 'em (just no axles or crowns). Now all you need is those treads (or the right sized elastic band!)

If you do track down source for treads, let me know, as I have 2 Fast Traxx on the table already, but one of the treads have that rubber-band-about-to-rip look...

Thanks!

john

pm me your address and I'll send 'em on!

john


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

gomanvongo PM sent your way.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Bubba 123 said:


> hey Taz,
> i'm working on making replacement tracks 4 the fast traxx....
> still got some bugs 2 work out, but w/ send u some w/ i have 'em
> fairly well working...
> ...


How is this coming along bubba. I wouldnt mind trying out two sets of them. I dont run the one I have right now much because I dont like that it spins out alot (or its just me not letting up in the turns lol)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tazman052186 said:


> How is this coming along bubba. I wouldnt mind trying out two sets of them. I dont run the one I have right now much because I dont like that it spins out alot (or its just me not letting up in the turns lol)



You can increase the handling of the fast Traxx and Hoppers by lowering the center of gravity. 
#1Pull the body mount pins on all four corners and remove the springs.

#2 set body on chassis (now lowered nearly 1/4")

#3 slide springs onto pins and push pins back into mount holes.

You still have the suspension look but now have a car that handles better!
Plus it has a new cool slammed stance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tazman052186 said:


> How is this coming along bubba. I wouldnt mind trying out two sets of them. I dont run the one I have right now much because I dont like that it spins out alot (or its just me not letting up in the turns lol)


still having 2 get the right tension on the tracks..so far is still just slightly 2 tight :-/

1track will work great, but add #2, & not enough power 4 chassis to opperate
@ 18 VDC :freak:

Bubba 123 :-/


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Darn. Im sure you will get it working right.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

What about using traction bands from a Lionel or Marx train?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I have never heard of them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

They are a flat band used on the lionel trains. It was put on the engine drive wheel. Not sure if they are too big or not as I've never seen the traxx cars in person. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They are a flat band used on the lionel trains. It was put on the engine drive wheel. Not sure if they are too big or not as I've never seen the traxx cars in person. :thumbsup:


i'm using a 11" bike innertube that's just a tad 2 tight...
trying stretching em a hair...all they need....
next maybe inflate tube & sit in sun 4 awhile 2 stretch (??)

any input/experiment'n welcome ;-)

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> They are a flat band used on the lionel trains. It was put on the engine drive wheel. Not sure if they are too big or not as I've never seen the traxx cars in person. :thumbsup:


using 11" bike innertube that's just a tad 2 tight...
trying 2 stretch that tad out....
maybe inflate next 1 & sit in sun 4 awhile (??)
any experiment'n / ideas welcome :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

bubba, you are slicing the inner tube to make continuous track for the Tyco tracked vehicles?
and it is a bit tight so you want to stretch it some?
sounds like a good work around and not too expensive.
how many tracks do you suppose one could get out of an inner tube?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> bubba, you are slicing the inner tube to make continuous track for the Tyco tracked vehicles?
> and it is a bit tight so you want to stretch it some?
> sounds like a good work around and not too expensive.
> how many tracks do you suppose one could get out of an inner tube?


1st..this was Parts Pig's idea... (credit of genious lies to him :thumbsup

&
yes, the thickness of the tube + dia r a good potential ;-)

100's of tracks....litterally ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, thanx. 
this is another reason I like this place
fixes from unexpected sources for many situations
thanx


----------

